# Snail stuck in Molly's Mouth?!



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Right after I fed my fish today (which was about 2 hours ago) I noticed my female panda molly had her mouth stuck open. Upon further investigation it looked like a rock was lodged in her mouth. I caught her and took her out to try to use tweezers to pull the rock out and I managed to pull a small piece out, turns out it was part of a medium size mayalasian trumpet snail shell. I cannot reach the rest of it. It is way to far down her throat.
Is there anything else I can do for her? She still cannot close her mouth and is now hiding behind some plants. I feel terrible about it. :/
Any info welcomed.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

So sorry to hear about this! I honestly have no idea how to dislodge it. Sometimes my rasboras try to eat the large pellets meant for my loaches, and it gets 'stuck', but after a few minutes they're able to spit it out. 

I honestly have no clue but to see if the fish can manage to dislodge it on it's own :/ 

Hopefully someone can come along with more experience than I!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Needle nose pliers, if you can't pull it out in one piece you can crush it a bit & remove the smaller pieces. I had to do that several years back with an oscar who tried to eat a bristlenose. Oscar ended up fine, bristlenose was long gone, but really stuck.


----------

